# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Famulatur UK ?

## studmed_hu

wrde gerne nchsten Juli
eine Famulatur in internal medicine in uk
machen , am liebsten in london .
hat jemand ahnung wo man sich bewerben kann , 
wann , wo , wie , etc ?
fr hilfestellung und erfahrungsberichte wre ich sehr
empfnglich .  :Top:  

gruss
studmed

----------


## mutti

passt nicht ganz ,aber:kann man famulieren,wenn man noch keinen Klinik-Sudienplatz in D hat?

----------


## studmed_hu

man kann famulieren , wenn man an der uni bleibt ;)

----------


## mutti

In Ungarn hast Du dann den Abschluss Dr.med.(HU) oder Dipl.med.oder wie war das nochmal?

----------


## studmed_hu

in ungarn hat man den abschluss dr.med , vorrausgesetzt man promoviert.
prinzipiell gings mir aber um erfahrungsberichte fr famulaturen in uk.
nachwievor wre ich empfnglich fr hilfreiche infos   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mutti

Das wei ich doch,aber ich kann Dir hchstens ne schne Datei fr nen englischen curriculum vitae laden ...und dafr sorgen,dass Dein  Frage-Thema immer schn nach oben rckt   :hmmm...:

----------


## mutti

da: ? : http://medical.faculty.ncl.ac.uk/und.../contacts_html

----------


## studmed_hu

hey danke fr den einsatz , doch :

"hat page has not been found

    * You may be trying to reference a nonexistent page.
    * The URL may be incorrect. Please check that you typed any URLs correctly.
"

----------


## Sackbauer

> wrde gerne nchsten Juli
> eine Famulatur in internal medicine in uk
> machen , am liebsten in london .


Ja, am liebsten London. Genauso wie Hinz und Kunz und wie sie alle heissen von Timbuktu bis Shanghai. Geh in ein kleines peripheres nettes Haus irgendwo am Land, da hast du Chancen, genommen zu werden und da lernst du mehr.




> hat jemand ahnung wo man sich bewerben kann , 
> wann , wo , wie , etc ?


wo? - bei den Krankenhaeusern direkt, manchmal gibts einen "elective coordinator". Ueblicherweise einfach beim medical staffing anrufen, die sagen dir schon, wer zustaendig ist.
wie? - Brief
Wann? - Jetzt




> fr hilfestellung und erfahrungsberichte wre ich sehr
> empfnglich .


alsarztinuk.100free.com

----------


## studmed_hu

hey liebsten dank , 
london wre daher praktisch , 
weil ich dann bei bekannten 
kostenlos unterkommen knnte .

andere stdte sind mir aber auch recht ,
da ich mich bei den krankenhusern direkt
bewerben muss habe ich mir schon gedacht ;)
nur wie komm ich an die adressen der lehrkrankenhuser?

----------


## Sackbauer

> da ich mich bei den krankenhusern direkt
> bewerben muss habe ich mir schon gedacht ;)
> nur wie komm ich an die adressen der lehrkrankenhuser?


Naja, in einigen Staedten gibts auch einen zentralen Famulaturkoordinator, wie z.B. in Edinburgh. Da bewirbst du dich dann net bei den Krankenhaeusern oder Consultants, sondern bei dem. Das is aber eher selten.

Warum Lehrkrankenhaeuser? Jedes vernuenftige Krankenhaus mit mehr als 400 Betten nimmt gerne Famulanten. Die Unterkunft wird immer lokal gestellt, jedes Krankenhaus hat Personalwohnheime, da Aerzte in UK in ihrer Ausbildung immer alle paar Monate rumrotieren. Unterkunft sollte kein Problem sein.

www.nhs.uk

----------


## Gaja

Hi, hier gibts auf jeden Fall viel Info:

http://www.thieme.de/detailseiten/ex...137263042.html


Ich war vor 2 Jahren in Eastbourne, ca 70 km sdlich von London direkt am Meer. Ich habe mich direkt beim Krankenhaus beworben. Ansprechpartnerin war damals Frau Tomasetti. Ich finde leider die Kontaktdeteils nicht mehr  :grrrr....: . Insgesamt nehmen die gerne und viel deutsche Famulanten. Man wird aber nicht wirklich gut betreut ....


Viele Gre und viel Erfolg, Gaja

----------

